# Freshwater tank Of The Month Contest-poll



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well there were a few entries, but only 2 were in the aquarium forum gallery! So who has the new tank of the moth for April 2010?

Guy's 155-gallon Planted Tank


or communitywater's [unmentioned size] [unmentioned biotope] tank



lets see who it is! please vote for your favorite! poles close on the 15th! no voting for yourself!


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, it's a 40 gallon freshwater community tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Guys, that background on CW's detracts from what is real and what isnt in the tank.

No offense I had the same background but removed it because of real vs fake in pics.

Thats a 40g column tank, from what I can tell by seam lines on there, its a nice tank, id go black or dark green on the background, the fish and plants will pop ALOT better for you.

I think youd have better luck if that BG wasnt on there. I dont mind print ones but some take away from the actual beauty of the tank itself. you got some nice plants going on there.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

and the winner is...
Guy's 155gal planted tank!


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

No surprise there, his aquarium looks great. 
I used to have a light blue background but didn't like it at all, and removing a background altogether exposes cords and such. so that's why I have the print BG.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I went to the hobby/craft store spent 5 bucks got 8 feet x 2feet of hunter green cloth, heat activated velcro to the material, my background changes quite often, now its bare on my 52 but not for long, I am growing a moss wall for it in 3 10g tanks. I still use some printed backgrounds but since sea view came along, Ive hated how foggy they become over time, with sea view it never gets foggy and is always 100% crisp and clear.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I think these are both great looking tanks. 
I don't realy have a problem with CW's background. It looks good to me.
I always see these start up and go hay I should enter then I see others set up and feel inferior, so I never enter.


----------

